# A colour similar Schwarzkopf Brilliance 842 Kashmir Red?



## OhWowButLovely (Sep 16, 2012)

Alright so in all basics I would actually like my hair to be dyed with Schwarzkopf Brilliance 842 Kashmir Red, however I do not have access to this brand... so I was curious if anyone knew of a brand/shade that would be pretty much exact.





  	This is the turn out I am going for:








  	he only colour that I can find mildly close is
 [h=1]L'Oreal Excellence HiColor Red[/h]  	or
 [h=1]L'Oreal Mega Reds Haircolor Intense Red Copper[/h]  	 
  	Does anyone perhaps have suggestions? Please and thank you! Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## ~whathehair~ (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi, How long do you wish for the color to last? Are you buying online or in store. I have seen the HiColor Magenta and Red used, Also the Pravana Magenta and Red. There are Semi Colors like Manic Panic, Special Effects, etc used to keep it fresh. Do You want a Schwarzkopf Color Similar? The Igora Royal, Vivids, Personality of the same brand?You can check out the swatches online.


----------



## OhWowButLovely (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you for so many suggestions! I would like it to last as long as possible, but my hair never has held colour very and Reds never stay too long. I am going to be ordering online because my area does not have access to any type of beauty supply shops,

  	I am open to any color/brand that would come out looking like the pictures I originally posted, mostly this one:




  	Being that Schwarzkopf 842 is the brand this person used, I had originally sought after it only to discover it would be hard to access where I life~

  	I am going to try,
  	L'Oreal Feria 7.66




  	Followed by a light over-lap of Special Effects Nucular Red and or Blood Red if it does not come out the colour I am seeking.

  	What do you think? :}


----------

